
Create unique Social Media Posts in bulk - Discere
https://postmaker.io
======
Discere
I created Post Maker to scratch my own itch of having plenty of Social Media
Scheduling tools but with no content being shared for the majority of the
time.

Using a pretty simple syntax you can generate, 10s, 100s and 1000s of posts
with links/media/hashtags which can be exported to CSV and then brought into
your favourite Social Media Scheduling tool

